# pike island night bite walleye



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

went to the pike sunday night caught 8 walleye one going 7 pounds one going 4 pounds the rest were 16 to 18 inches.fished from 6 to 11pm.husky jerks took the big fish and jigs took the smaller fish also caught sauger and sheephead.also lost a couple nice walleye.have pic of big one as soon as i can figure out new camera.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Walleye seem to be getting better in the river this year.I fish Greenup for sauger and usually to get a couple a season but this year have caught two or three several times but none for over a week.My best this year was a 6 lb.10 oz.which was also the best walleye I ever caught.Hope this keeps up.
Jake


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Walleye restoration on the Ohio River is a great thing. My friends buddy caught a 29 1/2" walleye at R C Byrd recently. I'll be there this Friday evening and I'm going to give the suspending jerkbait a try. I usually fish spoons, blades, and grubs but I have talked to many people that have had success this fall using jerkbaits so I'm going to give them a shot.


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds like I missed a good time. Thanks again for hosting the kids and I. We had an unforgetable time.


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

any time diverdown.will post pic of littledivers buck as soon as i figure out new camera


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I went last nite and nothing. They would only hit grubs and it was VERY slow for us.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

my son was down there yesterday,8 am to 4pm,,,, 1walleye 3 1/2 lb,7 sauger, 3 huge white bass,1 cat 3 lb,1 smallie 15in,and he said it was cold and windy and slow fishing!!!!got the walleye on first cast with jig and minnow.rest on minnows.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice fish all.....Gotta love that river...


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

man,we do and ya can t beat the eating.i fished lake erie with dad till he pasted and the saugeye and sauger and walleye are just as good! advisories are the same.


----------

